# PM9 won't feed first round into chamber



## zoom996 (Dec 7, 2016)

Every time I load a fresh magazine into the gun and rack the slide, the round fails to feed. After the first round, the rest of the rounds in the magazine feed into the chamber as expected without issue. 

Why only the first round? I make sure the magazine is firmly in the gun.

The magazine I'm using says "MK KAHR" at the bottom. I bought the gun used so maybe this isn't the original magazine for the PM9. Can anyone shed some light on this?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Well, since you need a spare mag, anyway, why not buy a new one and try it, since it is most likely a magazine issue.

The 'MK' is the all-steel version of the PM-9, and although it seems likely that the two models are supposed to have interchangeable mags, it does indicate that there has been some switching around of magazines.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

1. What ammo are you using? some non US brands, while within specs are oversized and if you load a full mag, can cause that issue. (Norinco brand for example)

2. Try loading one less round in the Mag, do you still have the same problem? If not, could be oversized ammo (see above) or may need a new mag spring.

3. If you have a Range friend with the same handgun, see if they'll let you try their mag in your handgun. See if the same problem occurs.

Hope this helps.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

The tolerances on the Kahr line of pistols tend to be very tight. That and the fact that the feed ramp is pretty steep and offset from the center line can disrupt feeding when the gun is being cycled by hand or when really large opening hollow point bullets are used. So try this.


Load your magazine as you normally would.
Lock your slide open.
Insert the magazine into its well.
Either use the overhand slide release method or just depress the slide release lever to let the slide fly forward on its own.
See if this doesn't solve your problem.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Kahr recommends using the slide stop to chamber the 1st round vs racking the slide... it's in their manuals. I own the CM9 and have no issues.

They are the only manufacturer that I've seen recommend this.


----------



## zoom996 (Dec 7, 2016)

I was using federal RTP white box and Remington UMC white box ammo. 

I will try the methods and tips suggested and report back after my next range trip. The magazine that I have is the original possibly from 2002 when the gun was made. It has a metal shelf where the rounds rest upon at the top, above the spring. The new ones I see for sale now have a plastic shelf at the top instead. Maybe this change is an update. Maybe the metal shelves cause problems. 

Thank you all for the help.


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

My comment has nothing to do with your problem but it is about mags. I read an article on a fairly expensive handgun and it was extoling all of its' virtues and then the article said, "When you get the gun, throw away the mags and buy these other ones because they work better". If the gun is worth buying then it should work when you get it.


----------



## zoom996 (Dec 7, 2016)

TAPnRACK said:


> Kahr recommends using the slide stop to chamber the 1st round vs racking the slide... it's in their manuals. I own the CM9 and have no issues.
> 
> They are the only manufacturer that I've seen recommend this.


This fixed my loading issue. It works every time now when I use this method. Thanks TapnRack.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Glad I could help. Kahr's are really nice handguns that often get overlooked by most (Like CZ).


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

TAPnRACK said:


> Kahr recommends using the slide stop to chamber the 1st round vs racking the slide... it's in their manuals. I own the CM9 and have no issues.
> 
> They are the only manufacturer that I've seen recommend this.


You beat me to it. I used to have a PM9. This is in the manual. That is how you are supposed.to do it.


----------



## chasgrips (Mar 24, 2016)

TAPnRACK said:


> Kahr recommends using the slide stop to chamber the 1st round vs racking the slide... it's in their manuals. I own the CM9 and have no issues.
> 
> They are the only manufacturer that I've seen recommend this.


That`s exactly what I had to do .


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I own the CM9, and it can be that way. I like to use the "sling-shot" method on the reload, but I really have to do this quickly with my Kahr.

Love this gun. :mrgreen:


----------

